# Disney Animal Kingdom Villas - Kidani Village Grand Villa Photos



## alwysonvac (Aug 28, 2010)

I was wondering if I would like Kidani since I'm a big Jambo house fan but we had a great time !! I would definitely stay here again. We enjoyed the fitness center and pool. We didn't try the onsite restaurant. Bus service was just ok.

Here are pictures from our stay at Kidani Village @ Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas. We had a two bedroom from an RCI exchange and a three bedroom via DVC. I rented the extra points from another owner and had them transferred into my DVC account. 

The pictures are from the three bedroom/four bath villa (aka grand villa). The master bedroom is on the lower level and the other two bedrooms are on the upper level. The bedrooms on the upper level have two queen beds and are almost complete mirrors of each other except one has its own thermostat (just like Master bedroom downstairs). There were two additional thermostats one for the lower level (in the living room) and one for the upper level (in the sitting area). Sorry I forgot to take pics of the two bedroom.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157624826633920/

Enjoy !!


----------



## Gracey (Aug 28, 2010)

Great Pics!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Omgosh... those are beautiful.  I'm hoping to trade there for July but I have to try at the 7 month window.  I own at BC and BLT.   I loved the floor to ceiling windows.  I want to get a Savannah view.  So, does it matter which resort?  I don't even know the names of them but your pictures made me even more excited about trying to stay there.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 29, 2010)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I want to get a Savannah view.  So, does it matter which resort?  I don't even know the names of them but your pictures made me even more excited about trying to stay there.



The names are Jambo House and Kidani Village. Both have Savannah views but there are PROs and CONs for each resort. 
If you have a choice, it really depends on what you prefer. There are lots of threads on the DIS about the various savannah sections at both Kidani and Jambo. While savannah view is nice, there is no guarantee that you will see animals from your room (unless you're in the room all day). Most of my animal photos are from different areas of the resort throughout the day.

Jambo House is in the existing Disney Animal Kingdom Lodge. It has the grand lobby and access to three restaurant - Mara (all day counter service), Boma (breakfast and dinner buffet restaurant) and Jiko (a signature dinner restaurant). The DVC units are converted hotel rooms (on the 5th and 6th floor) therefore the rooms are slightly smaller with limited closet space and the master bathrooms have the combined tub and shower (instead of the separate tub and shower). But in my opinion, it has more of a hotel feel. 

Kidani is a dedicated DVC resort. The one bedrooms have two full bathrooms and the two bedrooms have three full bathrooms. Kidani only has one onsite restaurant Saana (Africian Indian table service restaurant for Lunch and Dinner). There is no quick service restaurant  however there is some limited food served at the Pool Bar - http://allears.net/menu/menu_maji.htm

I thought Kidani won't live up to Jambo House however everyone enjoyed their stay. Perhaps it helped because we made most of our meals in the room and we did less parks during this trip. We enjoyed the Community Hall and Arcade room (which are acoss the hall from each other) and the pool and Fitness Center (which is located near the pool).  

See this link for the differences between Kidani Village and Jambo House - http://dvcnews.com/index.php/resorts/animal-kingdom-villas/faqs
More info on Kidani Village resort - http://allears.net/acc/faq_kidani.htm


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for bringing back some wonderful memories.  We own at OKW and BCV but stayed in a 2 BDR at Kidani SV in Kidani.  


We absolutely loved the resort and can't wait to stay here again.


----------

